# Donna M. Perison Named State Forester



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
November 3, 2006

CONTACT: Ann Wilson 517-335-3014

Donna M. Perison Named State Forester

Michigan Department of Natural Resources Forest, Mineral and Fire Management Chief Lynne Boyd today announced the appointment of Donna M. Perison as state forester. Perison currently is general manager of forestry services for International Papers operations in Brazil. She will begin her new post in January.

Donna Perison brings to the DNR a great deal of experience in forestland management, including an extensive background in dealing with forest environmental issues, Boyd said. We are pleased to have a person with Donnas expertise join our divisions management team.

As state forester, Perison also will serve as the assistant chief for the Forest, Mineral and Fire Management Division.

We have the responsibility to manage the largest dedicated state forest system in the country, and Donnas regional and international experience in planning, forest research and forest management will help ensure Michigans forest system continues to be recognized as world class, Boyd said. She will play a key role in ensuring that our forest management operations continue to meet the standards addressed through sustainable forest certification.

Perison has worked for International Paper for the past 13 years. Prior to her current assignment, she was region manager for International Papers Lake States and Carolina Regions. In 2001-2002 she was based at the companys paper mill in Svetogorsk, Russia, where she led the wood procurement department to successful ISO 14001 certification and provided technical support on sustainable forest certification to International Papers European Papers Division.

Perison earned a bachelors degree in resource management and forest biology from the State University of New York College of Environmental Science and Forestry and a masters and Ph.D. in forestry from North Carolina State University.

The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the states natural resources for current and future generations.


----------

